# Converting Recipe with Chocolate to Cocoa, Help!



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a recipie for a great brownie that uses only bittersweet chocolate, no cocoa powder. I want to lower my costs by substituing in some cocoa powder. Does any know the proper conversion for replacing bittersweet chocolate with dutched processed cocoa powder?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

To convert a cake recipe that uses bittersweet or semisweet chocolate to one using cocoainformation taken from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible*)*

Substitute 1 tablespoon plus 1 3/4 teaspoons (9.5 grams) of cocoa, 1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon (14.5 grams) granulatedwhitesugar, 1 1/2 teaspoons (7 grams) unsalted butter for every ounce (28 grams) of bittersweet or semisweet chocolate. Also, dissolve the cocoa in at least 1/4 cup (60 ml) hot liquid to bring out the cocoa's full flavor.

To convert a cake recipes that uses unsweetened chocolate to one using cocoa: (information taken from Rose Levy Beranbaum's Cake Bible)

Substitute 3 tablespoons (18 grams) cocoa plus 1 tablespoon (14 grams) unsalted butter for every 1 ounce (28 grams) of unsweetenedchocolate. Dissolve the cocoa in at least 2 tablespoons of liquid in the recipe to bring out the cocoa's full flavor.

Read more:http://www.joyofbaking.com/cocoa.html#ixzz1B9WJRDXB


----------

